# Arrow Rests



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm getting ready to rig my second bow and am wondering which type of rest to use. What are your opinions? Fall aways like QAD Ultra, Drop Zone or Ripcord, or a capture type like a whisker biscuit, octane or TriVan retractable? Or none of the above?

I appreciate your advice.
JP


----------



## smatthews545 (Jun 5, 2006)

*ripcord*

I just got a ripcord and really like it. The thing I like most is you can raise it to the up position and it locks until you draw. That way your arrow can't fall off while hunting. My accuracy also increased from the standard two prong rest.And with a little felt it is absolutely silent.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I have always had a drop away and it works really good. I do not care for the whisker biscuits because the ones I have used always made alot of noise in the woods. Just my .02


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I shoot an Octane Hostage Pro and my son shoots a Whisker Biscuit. I am a big believer in capture style rests for hunting.

Or you could have the best of both worlds and try one of the new Tri-Van rests. The reviews are very good. I'm seriously considering one.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm very pleased with my Cavalier Avalanche


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a drop away on my bow and my friend has the ripcord the good part about that one is that you can lock it in place and don't have to worry about the arrow falling off


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

i use a drop away - limbdriver. excellent rest and highly recommend it. lots of great reviews too.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

OK, Palerider....it's all on you. I hope this thing works.

Seriously, I picked up a Tri-van at BPS. I can't wait to get rigged and try it out.

Thanks for the $ .12
I can get a piece of bubble gum now!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Limbdriver fo sho!!!!!!


----------

